# Electrical Outlets and Central Heat/AC



## sirbe7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all. Just wondering... I'm looking to move to Rosarito Beach in a condo there and I was wondering if anybody knows if my flat screen t.v. from the states will plug into an electrical outlet there with no problem? There aren't special outlets are there? Is it even worth bringing my tv? I recently heard I would have to pay import fees on it and other stuff I bring. The condo I'm moving to is furnished and has several tv's but they just aren't as big as mine so I thought about bringing it.

Also... I live in FL now where it's very hot and humid. MISERABLE! Going to the west coast for the weather. The way I think... Central heat and air is a must, but I'm finding that most places, even the newer condos, don't offer that. The realtors just tell me to open the windows and let the cool breeze off the ocean be my A/C, but I just can't imagine the breeze would be cold enough. I like it about 67 degrees 24/7. Is the lack of central heat and air really not necessary there?

Thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sirbe7 said:


> Hi all. Just wondering... I'm looking to move to Rosarito Beach in a condo there and I was wondering if anybody knows if my flat screen t.v. from the states will plug into an electrical outlet there with no problem? There aren't special outlets are there? Is it even worth bringing my tv? I recently heard I would have to pay import fees on it and other stuff I bring. The condo I'm moving to is furnished and has several tv's but they just aren't as big as mine so I thought about bringing it.
> 
> Also... I live in FL now where it's very hot and humid. MISERABLE! Going to the west coast for the weather. The way I think... Central heat and air is a must, but I'm finding that most places, even the newer condos, don't offer that. The realtors just tell me to open the windows and let the cool breeze off the ocean be my A/C, but I just can't imagine the breeze would be cold enough. I like it about 67 degrees 24/7. Is the lack of central heat and air really not necessary there?
> 
> Thank you


No problem with electrical outlets. Mexico uses the same voltage and plug types that are used in the US. 

Rosarito Beach has a climate very similar to San Diego, with probably the most comfortable climate of any city in the US. It is rarely too hot, rarely too cold and never humid. My guess is you might be more likely to need a little heat in the winter than to need much cooling in the summer. The ocean off the coast there is cool and ocean breezes generally keep the land very comfortable.

Be aware that electricity in Mexico is priced very progressively. It is very cheap, subsidized by the government actually, if you use very little. But if you use a lot, a much higher rate per kilowatt-hour kicks in and it can get very expensive. Running heat and air conditioning continuously would definitely put you in the high use rate category.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a flat screen TV, and use it without a problem. Central air and heat don't exist in Mexico, and if you use a portable A/C unit, you'll have a sky high electric bill. If you need it cooler, just use a fan.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

No problem with the TV. We have 2 window unit Ac's in our home and ceiling fans and it stays very cool, and we don't have a high electric bill at all. It's well worth it. I am not familiar with the area you are going to but here in south Oaxaca it is extremely hot in the summer, and we couldn't live without our AC's we run them day and night most the year.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I have a flat screen TV, and use it without a problem. Central air and heat don't exist in Mexico, and if you use a portable A/C unit, you'll have a sky high electric bill. If you need it cooler, just use a fan.


In Mexicali most houses and all businesses have roof top central AC. In TJ most houses don´t need AC and the newer higher end houses in Mexico have turned to using mini splits and the more expensive models have heat pumps for heat. So in desert and tropical regions central AC is still the norm in houses as it is what keeps the whole house cool for less money than window type AC especially if it is an older house and they don´t use mini slpits in every room.

I have seen many new hospitals, hotels, buildings and even gov´t. offices switch to using mini splits lately in every room. I presume they use central AC for the large open áreas in these newer buildings. OXXO uses central AC but have seen a few new smaller OXXOs with mini splits lately. OXXOs are popping up like mushrooms everywhere I go. In DF last week when I was there, there can be 4 smaller OXXOs within 2000 meters of each other. Sheesh!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> In Mexicali most houses and all businesses have roof top central AC. In TJ most houses don´t need AC and the newer higher end houses in Mexico have turned to using mini splits and the more expensive models have heat pumps for heat. So in desert and tropical regions central AC is still the norm in houses as it is what keeps the whole house cool for less money than window type AC especially if it is an older house and they don´t use mini slpits in every room.
> 
> I have seen many new hospitals, hotels, buildings and even gov´t. offices switch to using mini splits lately in every room. I presume they use central AC for the large open áreas in these newer buildings. OXXO uses central AC but have seen a few new smaller OXXOs with mini splits lately. OXXOs are popping up like mushrooms everywhere I go. In DF last week when I was there, there can be 4 smaller OXXOs within 2000 meters of each other. Sheesh!


The OP is from Florida and may not realize that even though Mexicali and Rosarito Beach are just a few 10s of kilometers apart, there is a whole world of difference between the climates. Mexicali is at the southern end of the Imperial Valley where the record high temperatures for the US occur. Rosarito Beach on the coast. A range of mountains separates them.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The OP is from Florida and may not realize that even though Mexicali and Rosarito Beach are just a few 10s of kilometers apart, there is a whole world of difference between the climates. Mexicali is at the southern end of the Imperial Valley where the record high temperatures for the US occur. Rosarito Beach on the coast. A range of mountains separates them.


Mexicali also gets from CFE an allotment each year in April of 11,000 KWHs per year before you go into the DAC. Almost all regions in Mexico are in the CFE climatic zone where the yearly allotment is 3,000 KWHs per year before going into the DAC rates, including the west coast of BAJA.

So being in the desert climatic zone of CFE does have a large part of your usage subsidized when using your AC in summer. When I used electic heaters in Dec. and Jan. I eat up my allotment and paid the DAC rate until April. Once was enough!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Mexicali also gets from CFE an allotment each year in April of 11,000 KWHs per year before you go into the DAC. Almost all regions in Mexico are in the CFE climatic zone where the yearly allotment is 3,000 KWHs per year before going into the DAC rates, including the west coast of BAJA.
> 
> So being in the desert climatic zone of CFE does have a large part of your usage subsidized when using your AC in summer. When I used electic heaters in Dec. and Jan. I eat up my allotment and paid the DAC rate until April. Once was enough!


Good point. I had forgotten that the allotment differed depending on the climate.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Good point. I had forgotten that the allotment differed depending on the climate.


Many people don´t understand the sudsidized allotment setup or climataic zone different KWHs alloments but think the DAC rate is national and will go back to the highest subsidized rate if you keep down your overconsumption for 3 to 6 months etc. 

They do not know their yearly allotment starts in April and they stay in the DAC rate once they use last Aprils allotment up until next April.

No matter how much they use or don´t use after their yearly allotment is used the DAC rate will stick on them for the remainder of the year. This is a common misconception among almost everyone.

At 3000 KWHs per year highest subsidized [almost all of Mexico gets this allotment] you cannot go over 500 KWHs per 2 month billing to get cheap electricity. If you do in 1 - 2 month period you need to cut down usage to average out 1000 KWHs for that 2 month period and the second 2 month period by cutting usage. Hard to do if you don´t understand your bill will reflect the non DAC rate on these bills and more no matter your usage. At the end of the year you will be in the DAC and wonder why when your usage was so little but the cost is 10 times what it was last bill when the usage was much more and will continue to be until April no matter your small amount of usage.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The CFE subsidized rate disappears like summer smoke before you know it. Enter: the DAC rate. Ouch.
The only A/C we had was in the low ceilinged master bedroom and it kicked the bill into the DAC rate. Then we replaced it with a mini-split unit, which helped somewhat.
Then, this year, we installed seven solar panels. Now life is good; the bill is reasonable and all is well. 

Hardly any Mexican houses come equipped with central heat or A/C. People adjust to having one or two warm or cool rooms as needed. After a while, you don't even miss that thermostat that lets you wear the same clothes year around. You have sweaters, or you get used to sweating.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Mexico uses the same voltage and plug types that are used in the US.


The US uses voltages from 110 to 120 VAC while Mexico uses 127VAC. If you have appliances that require voltage up to but not over 120VAC, it might not work well in Mexico and possibly could fail eventually. For example, the manual for my Daewoo refrigerator covers two type of appliances, one for the US operating at 110 to 120 VAC and one that runs 127VAC. 

So if your bringing down electrical appliances, check to see if they will run 127VAC.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

We've found that reviewing historic weather records is a good way to remove the subjective when looking for a place to settle. For instance, here is the weather history for Rosarito. The average temperature is about 75ºF which sounds ideal until you see that the lowest temps have dropped to about 25ºF and the highs about 115ºF (with ranges like that more to be expected considering the effects of "global warming" and the weird weather that seems to be the result).

We found our "ideal" climate here in Fortín de las Flores, averaging 70ºF (historic low 36ºF, high 104ºF). Not much chance of winter freezing here, important to us because we flower garden year round.

Dan & Carmen


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> The US uses voltages from 110 to 120 VAC while Mexico uses 127VAC. If you have appliances that require voltage up to but not over 120VAC, it might not work well in Mexico and possibly could fail eventually. For example, the manual for my Daewoo refrigerator covers two type of appliances, one for the US operating at 110 to 120 VAC and one that runs 127VAC.
> 
> So if your bringing down electrical appliances, check to see if they will run 127VAC.


That's interesting. Such an odd number to consider "standard," yet I see that as the standard in a few countries. 

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about that voltage difference, though. In the US, system voltage generally leaves substations at 125V, and towards the end of the line can drop below 110V. So if you live close to the substation, you have higher voltage than if you live far away. I'm sure it's the same in Mexico, as it's impossible to maintain a consistent voltage of exactly 127V. They may have adapted that standard to allow for even longer transmission lines? I'm not sure, just guessing there. 

If you have concerns about your electric supply, I'd suggest getting a volt meter and testing it yourself. If it's 127V, most of your US appliances should be able to handle that no problem. Electronics like computers are generally designed to operate at 120V or 240V, with their charging device maintaining proper voltage.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Living in Mexico City, I have no need for AC or central heating. When things heat up a bit in the late spring (before the rainy season begins), I have a couple of fans I use to cool things off in the daytime. When it gets chilly in the winter months, I unpack a small space heater that I use at night to keep my fingers from turning blue (only kidding), so I can click out messages on the Expat Forum.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I have central heating and cooling in my home. It is common in our area because we have temps in the 100s during the summer and in the winter, it snows! Go figure. There are still many people without it though. We went without either for almost 2 years and it was quite miserable.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

emilybcruz said:


> I have central heating and cooling in my home. It is common in our area because we have temps in the 100s during the summer and in the winter, it snows! Go figure. There are still many people without it though. We went without either for almost 2 years and it was quite miserable.


Yikes, what horrible highs and lows! After reading this post, I am more happy than ever that I live in the temperate central highlands of Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Yikes, what horrible highs and lows! After reading this post, I am more happy than ever that I live in the temperate central highlands of Mexico.


You are so spoiled (as am I)!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You are so spoiled (as am I)!


¡Indeed!


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

rosarito beach has one of the best climates in the country...i agree no ac or heat needed


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

We have mini splits for the Great room and each bedroom. They have built in heat pumps. Inexpensive to buy in Mexico. It is like having zoned heat/AC. During the day we turn off the bedroom units and at night do the same for the great room. We have all USA appliances and have never had a problem with using Mexican Electricity. It often is @ 132 volts!! BUT it is the surges that can get you. Every electronic device has a GOOD surge protector. Our bi monthly bills sometimes hit $240 in the winter. Cheaper in the summer as the subsidy is higher.


----------

